# Welches Vivid Tune für Atomik



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2011)

Tach auch, 
würde gerne meinem Atomik nen Vivid 5.1 spendieren, nun fragt sich welches Tune ich nehmen soll. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie die Progressionskurve des Atomiks aussieht? Gibts empfehlungen seitens Norco welches Tune ?
Einsatzzweck Ausschließlich DH und FR ...
schon mal danke im voraus !


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Februar 2011)

Hi JansonJanson

Wir wissen vom schweizer RockShox-Vertrieb, dass alle Norco-Dämpfer, die wir ihnen einsenden,
werksmässig in der Einstellung B (medium platform tune) kommen. Grundsätzlich wäre dies
gemäss den Werkstattjungs auch die passende Einstellung für Viergelenker, wie es die Norcos
sind.

Wir haben allerdings immer das Gefühl, dass unsere Dämpfer ab Werk spürbar überdämpft sind. 

Ich werde einmal die Ingenieure in Kanada fragen, welchen Tune sie für das Team DH empfehlen.

Du hörst (bzw. liest) von mir.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2011)

top Antwort Fritz ... 
bin gespannt auf die Antwort ...


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Februar 2011)

Hi JansonJanson

Also, haben schnell ein Bike ausgepackt und die Aufkleber auf dem
Dämpfer lauten:

Tune M(edium) - Zugstufenbelegung
Tune M(edium) - Druckstufenbelegung

Passt gemäss unseren Teamfahrern sehr gut. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand die Vivid AIr Coladose in ein 2008er oder 2009er Atomik gebaut? Passt das überhaupt?


gruß


----------

